# Show off Your Cruze (Video)



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Unfortunately, I don't have my own video ready. I have one more mod I'd like to do first.

Here's what we're looking for on this thread. Everyone posts pics of their Cruze from time to time but pics are only worth a 1000 words. Videos on the other hand, well, let's just say you really get a good feel for the overall style of a vehicle when you see it through a video.

Here are a couple of suggestions. Shoot your video in silence and show us the outside to the inside (including engine bay). Narrate your video and explain some of the things you've done, the difficulties in certain mods, and future mods you plan on doing. Finally, go professional and set it to music with some narration. 

Cell phone video, hand held or GoPro, it doesn't matter. Show off your Cruze and help others picture their future mods!!!

Ready, Set, GO!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmECxwHQEew (Narration)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVT9cBCwGpg (Music)

(If someone knows the user names of the above videos please help me give credit where credit is due. I know Andrew was/is a moderator on here but I don't know your user name)


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Give me a year lol.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Here you go.






I would post my Owners review of the car but it's 22 minutes long. ( I was rambling on)


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

99_XC600 said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting! You said foglights, anything else you've been considering?


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Thanks for posting! You said foglights, anything else you've been considering?


That's it for the immediate future. I've been spending a lot of time getting my sled back together and I'm getting ready to re-shingle the garage and put new doors on it in a couple of weeks. I also need to do some work on my wife's Jeep. So the Cruze mod is going to be put on the back burner for now.


----------



## LunaticConcepts (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

I had my own thread just for this video! Now I have a place to leave it 






Shot this after they did a test drive with my new wheels and tires. Edited in Sony Vegas 11.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Viridian said:


> I had my own thread just for this video! Now I have a place to leave it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice! Now make a longer one, haha!


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

My phone was acting up and wouldn't start up fast enough that's why it's so short! Lol


----------

